
Ask HN: Looking for contributors? - basicallydan
There have been times in my life when I&#x27;ve wished that I had a fun side-project to work on, especially in a team, and especially something open-source. There have also been times when I&#x27;ve managed to create for myself a few side-projects which I have loads of plans for but struggle to find time to do all of.<p>I know there are folks out there who are in one of either of these camps right now, so with that in mind I invite you to &#x27;advertise&#x27; your open-source projects in need of a bit of attention from some fellow interested hackers who might want to get involved. Personally, I have two at the moment that I&#x27;d like to get more done on.<p>Ideally, post projects with some open issues on GitHub&#x2F;BitBucket&#x2F;Whatever and a few details about the project (language, context, applications of the code). I&#x27;ll put mine in the comments if it looks like this is useful to anybody.
======
chuckharmston
We love community contributors at Mozilla!

I personally work on Marketplace [1], the app store for open web apps [2]. Our
properties run client-side apps (HTML/CSS/JavaScript) with a Python/Django API
server. Many other options are available depending on your skills and
interests:

\- If you know C++, for instance, you can contribute to the core layers of
Firefox, Firefox OS, and other Mozilla products.

\- If you know JavaScript or HTML/CSS, you can contribute to the front-end of
Firefox, or to Gaia, the application layer of Firefox OS.

\- If you know Java, you can contribute to Firefox Mobile.

\- If you know Python, you can contribute to our web services, including
Firefox Sync or Persona.

\- If you know Make, shell, Perl, or Python, you can contribute to our build
system.

\- If you know C, you can contribute to a number of low-level and third-party
libraries that we use as part of the Mozilla codebase.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Introduction](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Introduction)

[http://whatcanidoformozilla.org](http://whatcanidoformozilla.org)

Feel free to reach out if you're interested (email in profile), and I'd be
happy to either help you find something or put you in touch with somebody who
can.

[1] [https://marketplace.firefox.com/](https://marketplace.firefox.com/)

[2] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Apps/Quickstart/Build/In...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Apps/Quickstart/Build/Intro_to_open_web_apps)

~~~
bennyg
Any plans for a Firefox iOS browser? I know UIWebViews use webkit, but I think
it'd be pretty cool to have a good Firefox mobile experience on the app store.
I primarily use Chrome for iOS, and I think it could be way better.

I develop natively for iOS and would definitely down to help out in any way
possible there.

~~~
mnemonik
I forget the nitty gritty details, but as I understand it: Apple's
restrictions dictating what can and can't go in iOS apps makes it impossible
for us to use Gecko on iOS.

Edit: Here is a more thorough answer: [http://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/945460#answer-392...](http://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/945460#answer-392552)

~~~
jessedhillon
Question: how is this any different than the scheme Microsoft instituted in
the 90s to artificially keep Office and MSIE superior to alternatives? Wasn't
it this same regime which ultimately was ruled as anti-competive?

~~~
paulbaumgart
There's a big difference in market share. You need to have a monopoly _and_
abuse that monopoly to violate anti-trust regulations.

------
amirmc
This would be a great addition to the monthly "Who's Hiring" and "Freelancers"
posts that go up. Not sure who runs the whoishiring account but maybe they
could consider this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

~~~
daimyoyo
I would really like this. I'm looking for something to contribute to, and
threads like this are the ideal place to find projects.

~~~
basicallydan
Awesome - you perfectly represent 50% of the people I posted it for. Woo!

------
emilsedgh
You can of course, contribute to KDE.

The community is welcoming, appreciative, understanding and extremely
supportive. KDE project includes:

Lots of libraries

Hundreds of applications

An office suite

Different shells (Desktop, Tablet, Media Center)

Lots of artwork, including a complete icon-set, custom font, wallpapers, etc.

You will get experience with real team-work with different people across the
globe. Active projects are developed at a very fast pace.

Nice thing about contributing to a project like KDE is that your work will
rich millions of users.

More importantly, you are contributing to a community which has an agenda:
Free Software.

Take a look at KDE's Junior-Jobs [0]. These are issues which could be easily
fixed by newcomers.

[0] [https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?keywords=junior-
jobs&bug_st...](https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?keywords=junior-
jobs&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&list_id=941447)

------
daleharvey
PouchDB -
[https://github.com/daleharvey/pouchdb](https://github.com/daleharvey/pouchdb)

A reimplmentation of CouchDB in the browser based on indexedDB / webSQL, its
designed as a library for web devs to build applications that work offline and
sync data seamlessly when their users login to other devices.

Theres a contribution guide @
[https://github.com/daleharvey/pouchdb/blob/master/CONTRIBUTI...](https://github.com/daleharvey/pouchdb/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)
and we try to tag good patches for beginners @
[https://github.com/daleharvey/pouchdb/issues?labels=goodfirs...](https://github.com/daleharvey/pouchdb/issues?labels=goodfirstpatch)

As a project I spend a lot (pretty much all) my time on trying to make it easy
to contribute (while at the same time producing a well built easy to use
library), would love to hear back about how easy / insanely hard the process
is.

~~~
hmsimha
I'm really interested in Couchdb, and have probably spent about 20-25 hours on
tutorials so far (and probably another 10-20 perusing the Apache couchdb-dev
mailing list archives). Honestly, I don't feel comfortable using it on
anything serious yet, though I really want to get there eventually. What level
of familiarity with CouchDB + indexedDB&webSQL would you suggest is necessary
for a potential contributor?

~~~
daleharvey
Hey

Absolutely none, there have been quite a few contributors without prior
experience in the related tech, I mean not all contributors are / need to be
programmers, trying to make that easier too.

If you are interested then look around this issues, or get in touch on irc or
email and certain to find something that you will be comfortable working on.

------
kartikkumar
Tudat: A modular, generic, robust astrodynamics toolbox

[http://tudat.tudelft.nl](http://tudat.tudelft.nl)

This project has been my life for the last 4 years. Was fed up with the fact
that no one was collaborating within my research group in terms of software,
so decided to set this up at the beginning of my PhD. Learned a lot of C++
along the way (and a whole lot more still to learn!).

If you're interested in getting involved, feel free to sign up on the website.
There's a stack of features that are still to be implemented, and some
fantastic research projects that can be carried out. I've also been looking to
implement a Python interface so that the code becomes more accessible
(especially to undergrad students in the department).

Some example simulations that have been carried out with Tudat:

* Launcher ascent trajectories

* Interplanetary mission design

* Global trajectory optimization

* Low-thrust trajectory design

* Circumplanetary dust dynamics

* Space debris conjunction analysis

* etc., etc.

So if you want to get your hands dirty with some cool space simulations, we'd
love to have you on-board. Feel free to drop me an email if you have any
questions about the project: me [AT] kartikkumar [DOT] com.

~~~
kevinsundar
If this was integrated with Kerbal Space Program my life would be complete

~~~
kartikkumar
That's sounds like an interesting hack! Do you mean hacking the physics engine
for KSP?

------
chrislloyd
Helpful ([http://helpful.io](http://helpful.io)). Ruby on Rails helpdesk
software trying to make things like ZenDesk & Desk.com suck less. Github:
[https://github.com/asm-helpful/helpful-web](https://github.com/asm-
helpful/helpful-web). We've been getting guidance from Kevin Hale (a YC
partner) on his vision for the perfect support app. We also do something kind
of cool where we share the ownership (and profit) of the app between the
contributors:
[https://assemblymade.com/helpful](https://assemblymade.com/helpful). Anybody
is welcome to be "Helpful" and join the great team that we have building it.

~~~
bcjordan
I've found contributing to Helpful to be a great way to play with some fresh
technologies and get production code onto GitHub while working with a team.
The on-boarding steps and task tracker are excellent, even compared to larger
not-for-profit FOSS projects.

\- You get to use fresh technologies and learn best practices from some
excellent project leads and contributors

\- You earn ownership shares of future proceeds from the project

\- Your contributions are open source and visible on GitHub—this can mean a
lot if you later go to apply to a startup job where "point to a few projects
on your GitHub" is more important than "send me a PDF of your resume"

You could do much worse per minute spent on a side project, well worth it in
my opinion.

------
volitek
Tox ([http://tox.im](http://tox.im))

Secure, encrypted, instant messaging, voice, and video, over a distributed
network, aiming to be easy enough to use to completely replace Skype.

The core is a library written in C, and there are several different clients in
different languages, help on any of them or the core would be great.

[https://github.com/naxuroqa/Venom](https://github.com/naxuroqa/Venom)
(Vala/GTK+ cross platform client)

[https://github.com/stal888/Poison](https://github.com/stal888/Poison)
(Objective C OS X client)

[https://github.com/Astonex/Antox](https://github.com/Astonex/Antox) (Android)

[https://github.com/Jman012/Toxicity](https://github.com/Jman012/Toxicity)
(iOS)

------
artursapek
I recently open-sourced my web-based vector app Mondrian.

[https://github.com/artursapek/mondrian](https://github.com/artursapek/mondrian)

It's a fun project to hack on for anyone interested in math, geometry, SVG, or
web apps. You can try it live at [http://mondrian.io](http://mondrian.io).

My email is in my HN profile if there are any questions.

~~~
dancanm
Yo Artur, it's Dan (from Hearo way back when). I just happened to be reading
these comments, cool to run into you on HN. Mondrian is looking great.

~~~
artursapek
Oy, thanks man. Hope you're doing well

------
dom96
Nimrod - [http://nimrod-lang.org](http://nimrod-lang.org) \-
[http://github.com/Araq/Nimrod](http://github.com/Araq/Nimrod)

Nimrod is a "new" systems programming language which is statically typed, uses
space delimited blocks (like Python) and compiles to C to create very fast and
dependency free executables.

We have a growing community with a couple of collaborators already who love to
help newcomers. There is plenty to do, the most important of which is fixing
compiler bugs but I'm certain that most people would not like to start with
that. There are of course many other ways you can contribute. You may wish to
write libraries in Nimrod and make them available for other Nimrod
programmers, you can improve the standard library documentation and the
tutorials, or you can simply write software in Nimrod and give us feedback
about the language and the compiler.

If you're interested then talk to us on IRC (#nimrod on Freenode) or our forum
([http://forum.nimrod-lang.org](http://forum.nimrod-lang.org)).

------
dzink
Hi guys,

We've actually build a site you can use to post your projects to attract
contributors who can pick up a task for you, join your team, spread word,
provide feedback, become beta users or advisors, etc. It works like a GitHub
for non-hackers minus the code (since you can use github for the code). The
site is used mostly by top universities, hackathons, and some YC and HN
members. Here is the link if you think that could be useful to you or others:
[http://www.doerhub.com](http://www.doerhub.com)

~~~
MrQuincle
Nice idea. You have to work on your github connection though. I logged in
finally through first making a github connection, then it said my email
address was already taken, so I got it to work through a password reset. Just
so you know!

~~~
dzink
Thanks! Looking into it!

------
jpallen
ShareLaTeX -
[https://github.com/sharelatex/sharelatex](https://github.com/sharelatex/sharelatex)
is a web-based real-time collaborative LaTeX editor.

The stack is a walking cliché: Node.js, Redis, MongoDB, Coffeescript. Lots of
open issues, with plenty that are tagged 'good for beginners' (to the project,
not necessarily with the tech). We've also got a dev chat room where we're
available to help you get started whenever we're online:
[http://www.hipchat.com/g1nJMcj7b](http://www.hipchat.com/g1nJMcj7b)

We have strong opinions about the correct way to write javascript/coffeescript
to be unit testable, and how to write apps based on lots of small services
which are robust and testable. We'd be delighted to have people contribute and
either sway our opinions, or pick up some of our experience.

------
johncole
BrickPi, an open source LEGO robotics system for the Raspberry Pi. We have had
some great contributions so far and we really need help. The BrickPi is being
used in classrooms but because of our limited programming skills it is still
lacking in user friendliness.

The first repo is our main python project.
[https://github.com/DexterInd/BrickPi_Python](https://github.com/DexterInd/BrickPi_Python).
This repo could really use some help with: \- Better motor control. Including
a robust pid controller for speed. -Vision analysis with the raspberry pi
camera (so much potential for robotics!) \- A way better way to program with
Scratch.

Tufts University is also working on a project called blockytalky that's sort
of a souped up hybrid of Google coder and Scratch. The project is mostly in
Python and uses a more complex version of daemons to control software and make
a really beautiful programming environment for kids! They need some help and
their project is here: [https://github.com/tufts-
LPC/blockytalky](https://github.com/tufts-LPC/blockytalky).

The hardware is easy to get, its on Sparkfun here
[https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12732](https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12732)

If hardware is a problem for you send me a pm.

------
PieSquared
IHaskell -
[https://github.com/gibiansky/IHaskell](https://github.com/gibiansky/IHaskell)

IHaskell is aiming to be (in a sense) a replacement for GHCi for interactive
Haskell development. It uses the IPython framework (no Python code in main
codebase, of course) in order to provide an interactive notebook interface. It
allows multiline expressions, graphical output for things like JSON, charts,
images, etc, and is very extensible. It's more or less stable but there's
still a ton to do if anyone is interested - feel free to get in touch!

------
sztanko
Crosslet
[http://sztanko.github.io/crosslet/](http://sztanko.github.io/crosslet/) needs
a fundamental refresh/rewrite. If anyone fancies D3/maps, feel free to
contribute. See here:
[https://github.com/sztanko/crosslet/issues/12](https://github.com/sztanko/crosslet/issues/12)

~~~
basicallydan
Mate that is a cool-ass widget, really slick! I'd love to help if I can find
time. All in favour of reducing dependencies too! I'm currently working on a
game which involves leaflet maps so could be some crossover.

------
josephwegner
Pullup.io -
[https://github.com/larvalabs/pullup](https://github.com/larvalabs/pullup)

Pullup is the website you have to submit a pull request to join! We're a small
fairly tight-knit community right now. It creates a pretty interesting feel,
knowing that every member has an invested interest in how Pullup develops.

We're currently putting a lot of effort into making the onboarding process
easier, which means there's a load of easy, yet high-impact, issues sitting in
Github right now.

Join us on Gitter, if you want to chat!
[https://gitter.im/larvalabs/pullup](https://gitter.im/larvalabs/pullup)

------
Sambdala
Prove It! -
[https://github.com/ConceptPending/proveit](https://github.com/ConceptPending/proveit)

Given the recent spat of insolvent Bitcoin sites, I whipped together a project
that will allow any site that holds customer Crypto Currency funds to verify
to all customers and the public that they're solvent.

It also allows anyone to host a third-party verification site (work in
progress) that will let someone copy/paste some JSON and then explain to the
end-user whether they should trust the site they're using and why.

There's a Python and JS implementation, and I'd like to add more languages. I
also need to finish the web verification and make sure everything is explained
clearly.

------
mindcrime
We always welcome additional community involvement for any of our projects at
Fogbeam Labs. Yes, we're a company and hoping to profit from our OSS work in
time, but everything is ALv2 licensed, developed in the open, in true
community fashion, not Android style "throw it over the wall" whatever. Code
is all on Github.

Most of our code is in Groovy, some stuff is Java. Future stuff might include
anything from Clojure or Scala to R, or C++ or Julia.

Quoddy - an enterprise social network. To use an analogy "Facebook for the
enterprise" \- but so much more.
[https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy](https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy)

Neddick - an information discovery platform. To use an analogy, think "Reddit
for the enterprise".
[https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick](https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick)

Heceta - a search engine. Think Solr + ManifoldCF + (some other stuff for
social search and semantic search). You could say the idea here is to bring
the Linked Data approach inside the enterprise.

I can't promise anything definite, but as with any commercially backed open
source project, the possibility is always open that if somebody contributes to
the project and kicks ass, that we may be able to find (or create) a spot for
that person at Fogbeam at some point.

All commercial notions aside, we are working on some wicked cool stuff,
especially the semantic web stuff, and would welcome anybody who wants to get
involved. At worst, we'll all learn some stuff and have some fun together.

------
Edmond
Not my own project though related to something I have worked on in the past
and would work on in the future
:[http://phet.colorado.edu/en/simulations/category/html](http://phet.colorado.edu/en/simulations/category/html)

This is an effort to port science and math sims that were initially built as
Java applets but now need to become web-based (HTML5 canvas, SVG,
javascript..etc)

I posted a while back asking each developer to adopt a single sim and commit
to doing a port on it.

For anyone interested I can get you in touch with folks working on the sims.

~~~
basicallydan
This is very cool: [http://phet.colorado.edu/sims/html/resistance-in-a-
wire/late...](http://phet.colorado.edu/sims/html/resistance-in-a-
wire/latest/resistance-in-a-wire_en.html)

Do you know how many more sims there are to port?

~~~
Edmond
A LOT:
[http://phet.colorado.edu/en/simulations/category/new](http://phet.colorado.edu/en/simulations/category/new)

It is indeed very cool, if they can all be ported to modern web, you can do a
lot of cool things with them.

here's an example of some work I did a while back that uses those sims in a
digital notebook type environment:
[http://schoolnotez.com/](http://schoolnotez.com/)

------
davidw
There's plenty of room to get involved with Chicago Boss, a web framework for
Erlang:

[https://github.com/ChicagoBoss/ChicagoBoss](https://github.com/ChicagoBoss/ChicagoBoss)

------
basicallydan
I've got two projects that I'm trying to move forward at the mo:

1\. SkiFree.js, my JavaScript port of the Windows classic game _SkiFree_.
Trying to remove the jQuery dependency and flesh out all the features from the
original game including additional NPCs. I am actually doing some active work
on it every couple of weeks but not as much as I want!
[https://github.com/basicallydan/skifree.js](https://github.com/basicallydan/skifree.js)

2\. Interfake, a tool for creating on-the-fly JSON APIs. Really handy for
front-end devs, mobile devs and anybody writing automated test suites which
need APIs to hit. I'd like to add a way to generate collections in responses
(i.e., an array in a response) and semi-random data.
[https://github.com/basicallydan/interfake](https://github.com/basicallydan/interfake)

All contributions would be super helpful :)

------
akshatpradhan
Hi! I licensed (MIT) all my Ruby on Rails applications. If you're free, I'd
appreciate some UX recommendations and PR's!

Compliance chimp - a simple way to manage PCI Compliance
[https://github.com/akshatpradhan/compliance_chimp](https://github.com/akshatpradhan/compliance_chimp)

Spoutlets - a simple way to share your journal for your therapist to read
[https://github.com/akshatpradhan/spoutlets](https://github.com/akshatpradhan/spoutlets)

Lending round - a simple way to manage a small loan to an acquaintance.
[https://github.com/akshatpradhan/lending-
round](https://github.com/akshatpradhan/lending-round)

My LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/akshatpradhan](http://linkedin.com/in/akshatpradhan)

Thank you!

------
Blahah
We're building a site, [http://solvers.io](http://solvers.io), where you can
give your skills to projects that are trying to improve the world.

We've got projects including helping charities with websites, making software
to liberate knowledge, contributing to farming robots and helping develop
better yielding crops.

I encourage everyone here to post their projects to solvers - we've already
brought some really cool teams together.

You're also very welcome to contribute to solvers itself:
[http://github.com/solvers/solvers](http://github.com/solvers/solvers)

~~~
nstark
Great idea - I'm looking forward to taking a look at some of these projects.

Your website also looks like it needs a re-design - if you'd like some help
with it, let me know.

~~~
Blahah
Hey, thanks! We'd love design help - feel free to drop me a line
(richard@solvers.io), or just start taking part on Github.

------
memset
ClassicUPS: A Useful UPS Library

This is, hands-down, the best and most useful Python wrapper around the UPS
API. Use it to track packages, track the status, delivery dates, create
shipping labels - everything you'd want to do!

Their API has a ton of features. I could use help with unit tests,
documentation, and, of course, adding more useful UPS features to the library
itself!

[https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS)

------
gamerDude
Laymans Law - [http://laymanslaw.co](http://laymanslaw.co) We are working on
making a place to make legislative law searchable, understandable and most
importantly discussion oriented to identify laws that need to be changed.

Then we can rally a group to contact the right people to make that change.

------
calinet6
[http://www.zenphoto.org](http://www.zenphoto.org)

We're a nearly 10-year-old open-source self-hosted photo gallery project, with
a better backend and design than alternatives like Gallery or coppermine. We
also have CMS capabilities like Wordpress, but more geared toward and
integrated with your media.

Mostly PHP and web tech. It began very simply and has been run for 8 years
exclusively by community contributors. We're about to lose our lead developer,
and we'd love to inject some new folks into the project and bring it up to
date in terms of UX.

Reach out with an issue/pull request on github if you're interested:
[http://www.github.com/zenphoto](http://www.github.com/zenphoto) \- or via our
web site [http://www.zenphoto.org](http://www.zenphoto.org)

------
adamamyl
CKAN [https://github.com/ckan/ckan](https://github.com/ckan/ckan) is another
project looking for new contributors.

It's a Python project, that produces a data portal, used by data.gov,
data.gov.uk, dados.gov.br, and quite a few others around the world (see
[http://ckan.org/instances/](http://ckan.org/instances/) for some more).

You could be part of making the world a more transparent place, enabling
people to find (and use) data more easily.

Our contribution guide is at
[http://docs.ckan.org/en/latest/contributing/index.html](http://docs.ckan.org/en/latest/contributing/index.html).
Issues are in GitHub, and we're sometimes about in
irc://irc.freenode.net#ckan.

Can you do it, yes CKAN.

~~~
vitorbaptistaa
There're many issues marked "Good for contribution" now in
[https://github.com/ckan/ckan/issues?labels=Good+for+Contribu...](https://github.com/ckan/ckan/issues?labels=Good+for+Contribution&page=1&state=open),
which are a good place to start hacking.

It's a Python webapp made in Pylons.

------
karangoeluw
A bunch of projects that could use your help.

Hacker News API -
[https://github.com/karan/HackerNewsAPI](https://github.com/karan/HackerNewsAPI)

Fully functional HN API as a Python module. It has a bunch of issues such as
adding more end-points for getting more data. I could really use someone's
help here.

HNIfy - [https://github.com/karan/HNify](https://github.com/karan/HNify)

This is the REST port of the previously-mentioned API. It has a bunch of
issues - not all methods have been ported, no unit tests, very slow sometimes
etc. The biggest issue is to add a crawler and a database so the API doesn't
have to call HN every time a request is received.

\--------------

Both MIT licensed. Free to use and modify. Fork and send PR's, Happy to merge.

Let me know if there are any questions.

------
feralmoan
BipIO - [https://github.com/bipio-server/bipio](https://github.com/bipio-
server/bipio) is all JavaScript, the biggest thing it needs right now is a
migration of the configuration dashboard at [https://bip.io](https://bip.io)
into the public repo.

Currently a Backbone/LESS/PHP(Zend) stack and needs some CSS consolidation, a
decouple from PHP, (most of this is already done), a Gruntjs build system,
security audit and general cleanup and also an Apps/plugin framework

oh and there's also Templar
([http://mjpearson.github.io/templar/](http://mjpearson.github.io/templar/))
which could be a whole lot more awesome :D

------
paf31
PureScript ([http://purescript.org](http://purescript.org)) is always looking
for new contributors.

PureScript is a small strongly, statically typed programming language with
expressive types, written in and inspired by Haskell, and compiling to
Javascript.

If you're looking for a Haskell project to hack on, or a hands-on way to learn
Haskell, we have lots of things to work on. Knowledge of compiler design is
not necessary for a lot of the remaining tasks. The goal of the next big
milestone will be to write some necessary libraries and to port the compiler
to PureScript itself.

Libraries for client-side and server-side web development are also a focus.

The FreeNode #purescript IRC channel is a good place to chat about the
implementation.

------
simonhamp
Amazingly I just set up a blog to try and help with this even more as I was
having the exact same urge today!

Please check out [http://oss-love.tumblr.com](http://oss-love.tumblr.com).
Would love your thoughts

------
JamieLewis
I'm actually currently starting to look for a co-contributor or two, there is
so much that I want to get done, and having an extra set of eyes and hands
would be great.

I am working on a framework/concept called ghostream
([https://ghostream.com](https://ghostream.com) /
[https://github.com/ghostream/ghostream](https://github.com/ghostream/ghostream))

ghostream is a stream processing framework, built in C++ - it is a data stream
processing framework. Having used numerous commercial ones (most notably IBM's
Streams), and building various other part-frameworks (i.e. for time and budget
reasons focussed on one particular thing) I has an itch to build an open
source one (while storm and samza are definitely related, I feel they fall
into a slightly different category - I'm all about the streams :) )

It is still in very active development - but the base is solidified now and
the new test framework is starting to shape up nicely. There are a whole list
of issues on github + a roadmap waiting to be exploited.

I have already started dog-fooding it in my other personal projects - the most
visual of which can be seen here:
[http://jamielewis.me.uk/posts/2013-11-03-Mapping-
Earthquakes...](http://jamielewis.me.uk/posts/2013-11-03-Mapping-Earthquakes-
with-ghostream.html)

If this strikes your interest give me a shout: jamie@ghostream.com.

------
lorenzhs
The glowing bear would be more than happy to be helped out a bit. It's a relay
client for WeeChat written in pure client-side JavaScript, for desktop and
mobile. You connect directly to your WeeChat (most likely running inside a
terminal multiplexer on your server). I like to think of it as IRC for the
21st century.

[https://github.com/cormier/glowing-bear](https://github.com/cormier/glowing-
bear) Say hi at #glowing-bear on freenode if you're interested

------
bjourne
[http://factorcode.org/](http://factorcode.org/)
([https://github.com/slavapestov/factor](https://github.com/slavapestov/factor))

A new programming language based on the concatenative programming paradigm.
Not my project, I'm just an enthusiastic contributor. It's the most
intelligent and powerful language ever. But a lot of library components are
missing and needs to be written. :)

------
dyladan
Try Bookie. It's an open source alternative to delicious that I've been
hacking on recently. They are registered as a project for Google summer of
code this summer so activity has picked up recently, but the main developer
struggles to find time to work on it.

[https://github.com/bookieio/bookie](https://github.com/bookieio/bookie)
hosted at [https://bmark.us](https://bmark.us)

------
gsaines
Teach the world to code with CodeCombat. We're a YC W14 company that open
sourced everything back in January. Our game teaches complete newbies
JavaScript, but we also offer levels for advanced devs. Our goal is to become
the game that teaches everyone to program.

We have a bunch of issues for everyone from senior devs to people who don't
know how to program over on our repo:
[https://github.com/codecombat/codecombat](https://github.com/codecombat/codecombat)

If you are looking for independent projects that won't require as much help
from us, you can check out our list of Google Summer of Code example projects:
[https://github.com/codecombat/codecombat/wiki/Summer-
Project...](https://github.com/codecombat/codecombat/wiki/Summer-Project-
Ideas-List)

We also just launched a ChallengePost challenge to encourage contributors to
submit transpilers so we can make the game available in different languages:
[http://codecombat.challengepost.com/](http://codecombat.challengepost.com/)

If you have any problems or need help, the founders (myself included) spend
most of the day helping people get involved in our public Hipchat room:
[http://www.hipchat.com/g3plnOKqa](http://www.hipchat.com/g3plnOKqa)

Although code submissions are great, the highest value contribution you could
make at the moment is to try our first multiplayer level and give us feedback:
[http://codecombat.com/play/ladder/dungeon-
arena](http://codecombat.com/play/ladder/dungeon-arena)

------
codez
Anyone is more than welcome to help out with some of the projects I have on
our even suggest some new ones to collab on. I have a few ideas.

Tyto: [http://jh3y.github.io/tyto](http://jh3y.github.io/tyto)

Still needs improvement but is a purely html,js, CSS project using a nice
simple set up for people to get involved with without trouble.

Also fleshing out a UI component library built with the future in mind.

Hit me up if interested: hey.jhey@live.co.uk

------
d0m
Well, Hacking Health is designed to improve healthcare by inviting technology
creators and healthcare professionals to collaborate on realistic, human-
centric solutions to front-line problems.

It's a not-for-profit organization with thousand of members world-wide hacking
on lots of very cool projects. If you want to be part of it, definitely check
it out (hackinghealth.ca).

Whether you want to help your healthcare ecosystem by bringing Hacking Health
in your city or want to help the Hacking Health organization (we really need
help on the design and development side), please feel free to e-mail me
directly: phzbox @ gmail

Some pictures and videos: \-
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2scn6yHKVo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2scn6yHKVo)
\-
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llQP92K5fGQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llQP92K5fGQ)
\-
[https://www.facebook.com/HackingHealth](https://www.facebook.com/HackingHealth)
\-
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/hackinghealth/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/hackinghealth/)

------
xioxox
If you're interested in scientific visualisation, you can take a look at
Veusz:
[https://github.com/jeremysanders/veusz](https://github.com/jeremysanders/veusz)

Writing a 3D vector renderer would be very helpful to support 3D plots. Also,
adding some extended fitting capabilities or improving the existing data
import would be very useful.

------
MrQuincle
It's kind of the "same old" perhaps, but we're working on an open-source
internet of things platform. Our background is robotics, so we focus a lot on
high bandwidth applications, not just simple sensors, but also algorithms and
computer vision.

See: [http://dobots.github.io/aim](http://dobots.github.io/aim)

------
nkron
[http://www.javascripture.com](http://www.javascripture.com) \- Simple/fast
interactive JS API documentation

I started this project a few years ago because I was frustrated with existing
JavaScript documentation being too complicated and I wanted a simple way to
test out APIs without spinning up a new browser tab/text editor. I finished
the basic JavaScript APIs (Array/String/Object/etc) and started adding docs
for some more advanced types as I used them myself. Now there are a lot of
APIs without descriptions or examples. I would love assistance with filling in
missing documentation/examples and possibly translating this site to other
languages. If I can get a few people's interest in contributing (here or at
[http://www.javascripture.com/contribute](http://www.javascripture.com/contribute))
I will put the project up on github.

------
ThePhysicist
I'm a Hacker Schooler (hackerschool.com) working on two open-source projects
in Python and I'd highly appreciate any contributions! The projects are still
in the alpha stage, so there's plenty room for creativity and for contributing
to the core architecture of them beyond simple bugfixes. Here are the details:

Checkmate ([https://github.com/adewes/python-
checkmate](https://github.com/adewes/python-checkmate)):

Checkmate is a new Python tool for static code analysis. It provides a global
view of code quality in a project and focuses on giving simple, actionable
advise to the user.

Blitz-DB ([https://github.com/adewes/blitz-
db](https://github.com/adewes/blitz-db)):

Blitz-DB is a file-based document database. It is written in Python and
doesn't have any external dependencies.

Help with any of these projects is highly welcome, feel free to e-mail me for
more details (andreas.dewes@gmail.com) :)

------
eriktrautman
My project is emphatically beginner-friendly because it's a site for teaching
web development.

We have groups of beginners work together to strengthen their skills while
they are building the very website from which they are learning. All our
meetings and coding sessions are not just open Hangouts but recorded on
YouTube as well in case anyone would rather lurk for a while before dipping
in. Check it out at [http://theodinproject.com](http://theodinproject.com).

Also, if you're relatively beginner, a great new site for finding projects is
[http://agileventures.org](http://agileventures.org). They are an offshoot of
the edX SAAS courses and have listed a variety of do-good projects for
beginners to hook onto. That site is itself open source. They've got a SCRUM
meeting for one of their listed projects going on almost 24/7.

~~~
phantom_oracle
This is rather interesting. I tried launching something similar, with the
exact same philosophy in mind.

Would you like to discuss your findings/feedback/success so far?

------
yarou
Unvanquished is looking for developers, modelers, and mappers.

[http://www.unvanquished.net/](http://www.unvanquished.net/)

[https://github.com/Unvanquished/](https://github.com/Unvanquished/)

The game is an FPS/RTS hybrid that uses an enhanced engine based off of
idtech3 and 4.

------
suyash
I've been looking for some interesting volunteer work for non-profit, open
source projects and if we can have this post every month with clear project
description, goals, where they need help and how to help. I think it would be
very well received by the HN community and would benefit all parties.

------
lhnz
JStruct -
[http://github.com/sebinsua/jstruct](http://github.com/sebinsua/jstruct)

The idea is "JSON as the definition language of JSON transformations."

I'm not at the implementation stage yet, hence the prototype is weak (it might
even be broken.)

I came up with the idea and have sketched out a few ways that I can imagine it
working, but need to bounce ideas off others before I continue.

Take a look. Conceptually where would you want to go with this?
Architecturally how would you get there?

If I can get some contributors it would be awesome. There's quite a bit of
deep thought that will need to go into refining _how much_ it tries to handle,
_what_ the interfaces look like, and _how to make it perform well._

I definitely plan to continue work on it soon, but need two or three heads to
do this as well as I believe it deserves.

~~~
conorgil145
That is something I have wanted for a long time too. I came from the XML world
and am very familiar with XPath. It seems like you are trying to create an
XPath type parser for JSON, but also including some more complex features than
XPath might include (been a while since I touched it, so I'd have to refresh
my memory).

Note that in your README, the links to the github repos for json-path and
json-pointer 404.

See also, this:
[http://goessner.net/articles/JsonPath/](http://goessner.net/articles/JsonPath/)

------
stevekemp
Server optimization recipes:

[http://tweaked.io/](http://tweaked.io/) \+
[https://github.com/skx/tweaked.io/](https://github.com/skx/tweaked.io/)

I've started this and done a reasonably good job, but it would benefit from
more content.

------
kclay
Rethink-Scala [https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

A Scala/Java driver for rethinkdb. Its almost feature complete ,but need to
finish the java interpo and clean up a few api. The current branch is for
v1.11 of rethink

------
owenversteeg
I'm looking to release Min 2.0, an extremely small (995 bytes) CSS framework,
and any help would be very useful.
[https://github.com/owenversteeg/min](https://github.com/owenversteeg/min)

Take a look at the issues for more detail on what would be helpful.

------
rweichler
Cylinder (C/Obj-C/Lua)
[http://github.com/rweichler/cylinder](http://github.com/rweichler/cylinder)

It's a "tweak" for jailbroken iOS. Basically what it does is it adds
animations to the homescreen, like what Android can do.

The cool thing about it is that users can code their own animations in Lua.
For example here's a script for cube:
[http://github.com/rweichler/cylinder/tree/master/tweak/scrip...](http://github.com/rweichler/cylinder/tree/master/tweak/scripts/rweichler/include/cube.lua)

It's a relatively simple project. It's pretty popular, had about 50K users at
the moment. I kinda wish I had other contributors cause I'm the only one
working on it atm.

------
coderaptor
Just getting Stubby going
([https://github.com/jkassemi/stubby](https://github.com/jkassemi/stubby)) -
and it could use some more love.

It's a suite of tools that focus around declarative configuration of various
project environments. For instance, the Stubfile.json can contain the
references to your staging and production servers, and you can swap your
system to view either staging or production from the command line.
Additionally it supports stub packages, so you could theoretically write a
GitHub API stub (think pre-configured and packaged webmock stubs) and
distribute to other devs over github.

My company's building this out to assist with dev/QA and a migration to
docker, so there's some semblance of a team.

------
el_guapo
It isn't my project but OAuthlib needs some help, including Flask-OAuthlib.
The contributors there are slow to respond to open issues. OAuthlib is trying
to make OAuth1 and OAuth2 easier to implement but the contributors get in the
way of accomplishing this when they don't respond promptly to issues.

OAuthlib: [https://github.com/idan/oauthlib](https://github.com/idan/oauthlib)

Flask-OAuthlib: [https://github.com/lepture/flask-
oauthlib](https://github.com/lepture/flask-oauthlib)

Requests-OAuthlib: [https://github.com/requests/requests-
oauthlib](https://github.com/requests/requests-oauthlib)

~~~
pekk
How will adding people help this situation? You are already saying that
contributors get in the way

~~~
jtheory
That probably wasn't the best phrasing, but the point seems to have been that
the current contributors can't keep up with new issues (so more contributors
might address that).

------
wyuenho
BackgridJS - [http://backgridjs.com/](http://backgridjs.com/)

Backgrid.js is a set of components for building semantic and easily stylable
data grid widgets using Backbone.js.

There are a number of features I'd like to implement soon.

\- Infinite paging \- Fixed header \- Column auto-fit \- Column resizing \-
Icicle tree row and cells for multi-dimensional nested data

This project's been around for a little more than 1 year and has already
sprung up dozens of different extensions. I look forward to working with
whoever is interested in contributing.

Take a look at this ticket if interested:

[https://github.com/wyuenho/backgrid/issues/244](https://github.com/wyuenho/backgrid/issues/244)

------
shazow
If you're looking for something lower-commitment, urllib3 could use an extra
pair of eyes or two for code reviews.

urllib3 is probably one of Python's most-installed third-party packages. It
powers the core of pip, requests, and many other great libraries who need to
do HTTP requests in Python. That's probably millions of developers,
altogether. :)

We have new PRs fairly regularly, but this one could use attention right now:
[https://github.com/shazow/urllib3/pull/326](https://github.com/shazow/urllib3/pull/326)

We've been working on adding more complex Retry configuration support but
getting the API and code design just right is tricky. :)

------
_query
I recently open sourced my github api client. It's written in php and there's
still lots of stuff to code: [https://github.com/mpscholten/github-
api](https://github.com/mpscholten/github-api)

------
kkoch986
NaturalNode:
[https://github.com/NaturalNode/natural](https://github.com/NaturalNode/natural)
an NLP toolkit for javascript. we're always looking for more algorithms and
broader language support

------
kasbah
1clickBOM: A browser extension that lets you paste directly from spreadsheet
to electronic component retailer shopping carts (Digikey, Mouser, etc.).

Works across retailers and internationally. As well as being a useful
purchasing tool (in-house so to speak) could help spread OSHW designs and
allow users to purchase a "kit" from their local retailer outlets without the
designer (who might be on the other end of the world) having the tedious task
of filling bags with components and shipping them.

Written in Coffeescript and for Chrome initially. Firefox port is planned.

[https://github.com/kasbah/1clickBOM](https://github.com/kasbah/1clickBOM)

------
SteveMorin
A team of us are working on the Big Data pipeline for Hadoop and Streaming
Technologies.

We are a team of 5 working on it now and looking for other people looking to
work on things like Nginx, Yarn/Hadoop, Kafka and Presto

If your interested email me at steve@demandcube.com

[https://github.com/DemandCube/NeverwinterDP](https://github.com/DemandCube/NeverwinterDP)
[https://github.com/DemandCube/Sparkngin](https://github.com/DemandCube/Sparkngin)
[https://github.com/DemandCube/Scribengin](https://github.com/DemandCube/Scribengin)

------
teebrz
Higgs is looking for contributors.

Higgs is a JIT compiler for JavaScript targeting x86-64 platforms. The core is
written in D, but most of the runtime/libs are written in JS.

You can contribute by testing, suggesting features, submitting PRs with new
libraries (graphics, sqlite, etc), more tests, bug-fixes, documentation, and
more.

We're very welcoming and will assist anyone wanting to contribute. Come hang
out with us in #higgsjs on freenode (heck, come hang out even if you don't
want to contribute) or check out the issues on Github:

[https://github.com/maximecb/Higgs](https://github.com/maximecb/Higgs)

------
morganherlocker
turf - geospatial analysis engine written in node.js. The goal is to provide a
high level gis scripting api similar to arcpy (but much faster and open
source). Anyone interested in maps or stats might find it interesting.

[https://github.com/morganherlocker/turf](https://github.com/morganherlocker/turf)

If you do not have expertise in computational geometry or geospatial analysis:

1) I would be happy to share whatever knowledge I have and tee up a few easier
issues to work on

2) Feature requests, testing, design (hoping to get a dedicated site up and
running), and help with docs are also extremely valuable.

------
ernestipark
xBoard: [https://github.com/eipark/xboard](https://github.com/eipark/xboard)

xBoard is a canvas based drawing tool like many others - except it can be
recorded and played back like video. There are many iPad sketch recorders, but
this one works right in your browser.

I originally wrote this in about a week for a college senior project, and
haven't been able to give it much love since. I've poked into adding web audio
recording with the goal of creating a full Khan-academy like tutorial
recorder.

Contact me if you're interested!

~~~
slig
Just wanted to let you know that I studied your code couple of months ago. It
got me interested in the LZW compression algorithm, which I studied and
learned a lot from. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
ernestipark
That's great to hear! I don't know much about LZW... I basically just looked
up some common compression algs and tried them out. Glad it helped you out
though.

------
sidekicks
Myself and a buddy are creating [http://sidekicks.io](http://sidekicks.io), a
platform which allows developers and designers to work with each other on
various projects, and in return they gain "karma" to use for work on their own
projects that need contributors.

We are accepting sign-ups now and have been able to get some great interest.
We will launch the full platform in a few weeks.

Some of our early sign-ups have asked to help build the platform, so they are
helping us build it.

If you are interested in contributing let me know!

------
gordonguthrie
I am working on LuvvieScript, an Erlang dialect that runs in the browser. The
aim is to get a functional run-time and abstraction layer for web pages that
talk to Erlang-OTP cluster. Details here
[http://luvv.ie/mission.html](http://luvv.ie/mission.html)

Early stage project, lots of opportunities to do hard stuff (immutable
datastructures in JS, AST-to-AST transpilers, offline-first run times, etc
etc)

We're are in the Google Summer Of a Code too, so if you are a student you
could get paid over the summer as well...

------
arcameron
[https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus](https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus)

Echoplexus is an anonymous, web-based, IRC-like chatting platform that makes
its best effort to respect your privacy. It allows you to create public or
private channels. You can encrypt your chats. You can secure a pseudonym for
linkable anonymity. You can code and draw together in real time. You can make
free and secure Peer2Peer video and voice calls with the people in your
channel using WebRTC.

------
kal00ma
If you're interested in graphics, we put together an engine for ascii/unicode
raytracing in the browser:
[https://github.com/trevlovett/AsciiTracer](https://github.com/trevlovett/AsciiTracer)

Demo here:
[http://trevlovett.github.io/AsciiTracer/asciitracer.html](http://trevlovett.github.io/AsciiTracer/asciitracer.html)

Some work needs to be done to massage the code into a proper library that
could be used for demos & games.

------
jgh
I'd be interested in contributors helping out with my project. It's kind of in
a nascent stage, but I have developed a library for streaming from iOS with
it.

[http://www.github.com/jamesghurley/VideoCore](http://www.github.com/jamesghurley/VideoCore)

It's a real-time a/v capture/transform/encode/output library (currently iOS-
only, but I want to bring it to other platforms at some point)

It is written in C++ and some Objective-C.

------
kinow
If you are into bioinformatics and know a bit o Jenkins, biouno is looking for
more curious contributors - [http://biouno.org](http://biouno.org)

Or if you are into QA/Testing, Nestor QA is a test management written in
PHP/Laravel, still under development, but we have meeting every two weeks and
have some testers helping us to shape the tool [http://nestor-
qa.org](http://nestor-qa.org)

------
lnanek2
A group of us HN'ers just started working on a Tinder like site/app for super
easy digital BitCoin purchases. Swipe to buy, or swipe to see more.
Contributions welcome!
[https://github.com/lnanek/GumDrop/](https://github.com/lnanek/GumDrop/)
[https://github.com/archerabi/DigitalMarketPlace](https://github.com/archerabi/DigitalMarketPlace)

------
bennyg
libHN -
[https://github.com/bennyguitar/libHN](https://github.com/bennyguitar/libHN)

News/YC iOS App - [https://github.com/bennyguitar/News-YC---
iPhone](https://github.com/bennyguitar/News-YC---iPhone)

The app uses the libHN library for handling all requests/responses to
HackerNews and is mostly just a visual representation of the data. Right now
it allows logging in, viewing your own submissions, submitting posts, and
submitting comments.

\---------------

 __Known Bugs __

\---------------

Sometimes adding a comment crashes the app. I'm not handling an exception
somewhere, I just honestly haven't had time to find it.

The landscape view for submitting posts/comments is terrible from a user
experience stand point. I know there's some interesting stuff that can be done
with NSAutoLayoutConstraints but I haven't had too much time to mess with this
either. I think better keyboard frame management can be accomplished too.

\---------------

 __Additional Features __

\---------------

I would like the ability to see comments for a user (similar to clicking
"threads" at the top). The data request/response part of this needs to happen
in libHN, and the user interface can be similar to the CommentsViewController
in the app.

I also would like to just go ahead and namespace the app's classes too, either
HN or NYC. I like NYC (love it, heh) because HN is used for libHN and I'd kind
of like that library to be a separate entity from the actual app.

------
abss
You can contribute to SwarmESB (ESB type system for node.js)
[https://github.com/salboaie/swarmESB](https://github.com/salboaie/swarmESB)
If you don't know the purpose of ESBs, with SwarmESB you will understand
faster because is basically an abstraction on messages, channels, etc. that
hides lot of "useless" details that surface in Java ESBs or MOMs.

------
shayanjm
Pasteye -
[https://github.com/shayanjm/pasteye](https://github.com/shayanjm/pasteye) is
Pastebin Monitoring as a service. Essentially, the more eyes we have on the
repo, the better the service becomes. Looking for contributors to push towards
v0.2.0 release - where the service becomes 'really' useful. The project
roadmap is included in the repo!

------
ycmike
Working on an application aimed to make college housing a helluva good time.
Stack: Rails Link:
[https://github.com/mikeadeleke/domimvp](https://github.com/mikeadeleke/domimvp)
New features:
[https://gist.github.com/mikeadeleke/9406134](https://gist.github.com/mikeadeleke/9406134)

------
blah_blah
If you are into making games, Monogame
[http://www.monogame.net/](http://www.monogame.net/) and Duality
[https://github.com/AdamsLair/duality](https://github.com/AdamsLair/duality)
(very similar to Unity but 2d and OSS) are awesome open source projects to
look at.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Monogames URL doesn't seem to work.

------
pkhamre
wp-varnish - A WordPress plugin for purging Varnish cache when content is
published or edited.

A PHP-project I made some years ago, that has some followers. I don't have
time for project management on this, but I think the project needs it.

[https://github.com/pkhamre/wp-varnish](https://github.com/pkhamre/wp-varnish)

------
sqs
jsg: generates a dump of all symbols and cross-references from JavaScript
source files

[https://github.com/sourcegraph/jsg](https://github.com/sourcegraph/jsg)

It uses tern ([http://ternjs.net/](http://ternjs.net/)) to perform static
analysis on JavaScript and then outputs it in a format that describes all of
the definitions (functions, variables, modules, etc.) and links all names in
the source code to the definitions they refer to.

We use it to produce JavaScript docs and examples at Sourcegraph (e.g.,
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/joyent/node](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/joyent/node)),
but it can also be useful for automatic JavaScript doc generation, automatic
bug detection, and other static analysis tasks to improve the quality of your
JavaScript code.

------
intull
_Shell Environments_

Difficulty: Easy

Language(s): Shell Scripting

In my spare time, I'm working on a set of scripts to be able to create micro-
environments in our shell to help better manage environments in the shell when
we work on quite a lot of stuff.

[https://github.com/sathyamvellal/shenv](https://github.com/sathyamvellal/shenv)

------
jimaek
A free open source CDN with a lot of interesting and unique features
[https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr](https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr)

Lots of work to be done. You can contribute with coding, design, ideas,
feedback...

Sponsored by MaxCDN and CloudFlare

------
loomio
We would welcome contributors at Loomio! It's a simple tool for anyone,
anywhere to participate in decisions that affect them. We have a big vision of
a more democratic world at every level.

[http://www.loomio.org](http://www.loomio.org)

------
nessup
Might be up your alley: I'm working on a set of free music quizzes. One
prototype is up at [http://kanyetest.com](http://kanyetest.com). If you're
interested, feel free to reach out! I'm @dannibles on twitter.

------
kylelutz
Boost.Compute
([https://github.com/kylelutz/compute](https://github.com/kylelutz/compute))
is a C++ GPGPU based on OpenCL.

We're always looking for more contributors with knowledge of C++ and an
interest in GPU computing.

------
pothibo
Ecrire -
[https://github.com/pothibo/ecrire](https://github.com/pothibo/ecrire)

A blog engine for those of us that want to write post in HTML. Live preview,
per-page CSS/JS, image and partial importer. Check it out!

------
arijitraja
This can also have a section where some people can post their ideas thats
worth getting "opensourced" so that others with time, wish and resources can
build that.

This will be helpful for non-tech people or techies who are too swamped with
other things.

------
tsax
I love this thread and concur with the others that it should be made a regular
occurrence.

------
raccoonone
Still early in development, but I've been working on an autopilot for
quadcopters that uses Python, and the ROS framework.

[https://github.com/rospilot/rospilot](https://github.com/rospilot/rospilot)

------
wagnerpinheiro
CRUDForge:
[https://github.com/wagnerpinheiro/crudforge](https://github.com/wagnerpinheiro/crudforge)

A scafoldding online service for small business and personal use, using
Symfony2

------
e15ctr0n
Open Hatch lists a number of volunteer opportunities in free and open source
software around the world.

[https://openhatch.org/search/](https://openhatch.org/search/)

------
tectonic
Build agents that monitor and act on your behalf. Your agents are standing by!

[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

All help greatly appreciated!

------
paultag
Consider contributing to Debian! We've got tons of wicked hackers working on
issues on a massive scale. If you're keen on it, feel free to join #debian-
mentors on oftc and say hi!

------
rip747
CFWheels -
[https://github.com/cfwheels/cfwheels](https://github.com/cfwheels/cfwheels)

An open source ColdFusion framework inspired by Ruby on Rails

------
nickfox
I wouldn't mind some help.

[https://github.com/nickfox/GpsTracker](https://github.com/nickfox/GpsTracker)

Nick

------
Argentum01
[https://github.com/explore](https://github.com/explore)

------
RA_Fisher
I'm looking to work with anyone interested in survival analysis.

------
vivekchand19
bbus.in BMTC Bus route search

